# camera needed upto 15k



## harman90 (Oct 22, 2012)

hi ! 
i need a suggestion on the purchase of camera! i read many forums but it made me more confused ! 

I am newbie and i need it for all tours (which includes zoomed picture , recording from inside the cars) for upcoming functions like diwali ! and for home-based low or no light recording !  So I am looking for overall nice camera bulky or portable but with good battery backup !


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2012)

Panasonic TZ25 should be the one fits everything you asked for but mono recording. If you're little concern about this, WX150 will do.


----------



## harman90 (Oct 24, 2012)

thnks nac !! 
Does mono sound make much of the difference ! 

how it is when compared to  SX240


How bridge cameras like L810 are different from these cameras ! can you name some good bridge cameras within my range


----------



## nac (Oct 25, 2012)

Stereo recording is better than mono... I don't how much difference.

SX240 best IQ you could get in this budget (16k) but video seems to be not that good.

About bridge cameras, I don't know how good are L series bridge cameras from Nikon and there is very little to no reviews for those cameras. There is no impressive bridge cameras in this budget. If you're ok with average-below average low light performance and video you may consider SL300 or S2980. But in this case, L810's IQ may be better or equally good.


----------



## harman90 (Oct 25, 2012)

so nac what would be the best choice according to you ! 

sx240 or sx260  or TZ25

I can wait till diwali !! 

So what could be the best time to puchase !!


----------



## nac (Oct 27, 2012)

SX240... best IQ you could get in this range of compact cameras.


----------



## harman90 (Nov 3, 2012)

hi nac ! 
I was looking for the Video quality of Sx240 !! i Found that many people are facing problem with its internal hissing noise in the audio !! 
CAN YOU LET ME KNOW THE BEST ALTERNATIVE OR ANY BETTER OPTION  TO SX240


----------



## nac (Nov 3, 2012)

harman90 said:


> I was looking for the Video quality of Sx240 !! i Found that many people are facing problem with its internal hissing noise in the audio !!



That hissing noise is common among compact cameras, I think. But for video, you can check out HX20V. If it's pricey for you, check out TZ30.


----------



## harman90 (Nov 3, 2012)

yeah !! i just watched the sample video of Hx20v as well !! found same problem !! 

yES  I can go for Hx 20v !! 
As hx20v is little costlier than Sx240 ! What more it can offer ? 

keeping the view that I use for family purposes ! low light recording, etc..


----------



## nac (Nov 3, 2012)

Both HX20V and TZ30 have some extra frills which are not available in SX240/SX260. And video of Canon is not as good as it's rivals. If your priority is more on video, pick Panasonic or Sony. TZ30 have price advantage over Sony, so my choice would be Panasonic.


----------



## harman90 (Nov 3, 2012)

thank you very much mate ! 
Sorry to bother you with questions !! 
But can you tell me little about these extra frills!!

and I give video and photos a equal priority !!

and nac ! i just watched the video quality Tz30 ! its amazing ! 
So please let me knwo about its IQ ! Is it as good or nearly good !! because as i mentioned I look at both IQ & VQ equally


----------



## nac (Nov 3, 2012)

Frills like in-camera HDR, Panorama, 3D...

Review says Canon's full HD video is not that good when comparing with TZ30 or HX20V.

As far as image quality is concern, Canon is best. But if you aren't going to print A3/A4 size photos or heavy cropping, HX20 and TZ30 are as good as (or almost) Canon.
As far as video is concern, Sony seems to be best. And Panasonic is very closely behind Sony.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 4, 2012)

for low light recording go for Sony HX20V

i am waiting for the my sony hx20v


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 4, 2012)

Sony is great for video. AF works in low light. Twilight mode for videos is much better than competition


----------



## harman90 (Nov 5, 2012)

thanks guys ! so considering IQ, VQ and price equally  !! 

Best choice Would be TZ30  ? according to you guys ?

and can you let me know the best time to buy as diwali is coming ! Is there any hope for 2000 less coupon from ebay ?


----------



## aadi007 (Nov 5, 2012)

@harman - if you are interested in TZ30, zoomin has a very good deal at 15500/- including SD card and a pouch. Just grab it, it wont last long
Panasonic TZ30| ZoomIn.

Good luck.


----------



## nac (Nov 5, 2012)

I am not sure what would be the best time to buy...

And zoomin has also listed TZ30 in ebay for the same price. But with coupons, you can get better deal from ebay....


----------

